# Hexarelin Peptide Explored



## Arnold (Nov 16, 2012)

by Mike Arnold Hexarelin belongs to the category of drugs known as GHRP?s (growth hormone releasing peptides), which are also sometimes referred to as GH secretagogues. They include GHRP-2, GHRP-6, Ipamorelin, and Hexarelin. Hex?s primary function is to stimulate the pituitary gland to produce more growth hormone. Like the other GHRPs, it has a 2-fold [...]

*Read More...*


----------

